# Diabetes sufferer says insulin pump would ease his fears  (Canada)



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2011)

A 44-year-old Sooke man, who goes to sleep at night afraid he'll slip into a diabetic coma, is frustrated the provincial government won't fund an insulin pump that would give him a continuous insulin infusion through the night ? and peace of mind.

Dale Stewart was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes at age four. Since then, he has had 15 eye operations due to complications associated with diabetes, and countless trips to the hospital to be revived.

http://www.timescolonist.com/health...ulin+pump+would+ease+fears/5642202/story.html


----------



## Copepod (Nov 2, 2011)

Had to check in which province Sooke is situated. Not surprised to know that Ontario is more generous regarding pumps, perhaps legacy of discovery of insulin in Toronto. Friends in Quebec have reported a health service generally inferior to the NHS. A British friend who emigrated to Canada over 20 years ago worked as a physio in Newfoundland, North West Territories and British Columbia eventually had to give up work when she developed multiple sclerosis, but fortunately gets beta interferon - fortunately that her condition responds to the drug and fortunate that BC provides it.


----------



## gail1 (Nov 2, 2011)

be interesting to see what his sugar levels/control insulin regime  is like if he was  diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes at age four. Since then, he has had 15 eye operations due to complications associated with diabetes, and countless trips to the hospital to be revived.

Stewart has fallen unconscious several times and once wound up in a severe coma. He said it would be cheaper to pay for the pump than for his ambulance calls, emergency visits and hospital stays."

I dont think this article gives the full story theirs got to be a reason for all these complications and why o why haven't they investigated such issues for him or maybe they have but its simply not in the article. Very difficult to know what to say when the facts are not there and the story is a wee bit one sided


----------

